# Surprise singing lesson



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm down in Napier with my girls for a violin workshop, and we go to enrichment, which is usually something like ukulele or brain gym or Orff percussion, and suddenly I'm being taught to sing Twinkle twinkle little star by this guy:

José Aparicio

We did warm ups, and breathing exercises, and singing while we were walking - combining different dynamics and speed. He did a bit of singing too and it was pretty impressive being a metre away from an operatic tenor singing at full volume.

So I've really learnt some things that I knew before only in theory.

Breathing makes a difference.

Park and bark is a lot easier than moving around and singing. No wonder old time opera singers often sounded "better", that's all they were doing.

We have another session with him on Wednesday (tomorrow it's guess what... ukulele).


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Ukulele isn't _all _bad... :cheers:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

dmg said:


> Ukulele isn't _all _bad... :cheers:


Wow, she is very attractive. Who is she?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm down in Napier with my girls for a violin workshop, and we go to enrichment, which is usually something like ukulele or brain gym or Orff percussion, and suddenly I'm being taught to sing Twinkle twinkle little star by this guy:
> 
> José Aparicio
> 
> ...


Wow! How fantastic. I've often wondered what it's like to be that close to an operatic voice.

Sounds like you're having fun.


----------

